# New agouti/cinnamon litter



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, nice dark pup on the far right!  I think the 4th one along is looking a big weedy though


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Lovely little ones, and mom is a beauty :mrgreen:


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

nice!


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Im kind of a bit reluctant to remove any as in this lot there are 7 does and a buck and I really need all the does I can so I can get my numbers up so I am giving her a bit longer to see if she chunks up


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

And she will be cinnamon, the lighter are cinnamon and the darker agouti so thats another reason Im trying to keep her  I dont have many cinnamons


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)




----------

